# Polski slang / Polish slang



## sointoyou

Witam,

Chciałbym zapytać jak można przetłumaczyć takie zdanie jak:


* Co ty do mnie masz?* lub* Nic do Ciebie nie mam.*


----------



## LilianaB

What do you have against me? I don't have anything against you.


----------



## majlo

What's your problem (with me)?
You got a problem (with me)?

I got no problem with you.


There are many, really. It depends on the context.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

To jest polski slang???


----------



## kknd

POLSKAdoBOJU said:


> To jest polski slang???



raczej nie… brzmi raczej dość kolokwialnie, ale wydaje się, że tych sformułowań używają wszystkie warstwy społeczne (dlatego nie uznałbym tego za slang).


----------



## majlo

Right. It's not slang.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

Just as I suspected. Although I'm sure Liliana will claim it is slang since they used _ty_ instead of_ Pan/Pani._


----------



## majlo

Hehe, that was a good one.


----------

